# Maximalwert Berechnung



## pete_redman (5. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe gerade erst angefangen mich mit VB zu beschäftigen.
Kann mir einer bitte bei der Berechnung des Maximalwertes behilflich sein?
Gegeben ist zum Bsp. folgende Spalte die in Excel hinterlegt ist.
4
9
8
7
2

Den Maximalwert möchte ich allerdings auf der Oberfläche von VB darstellen lassen.
Wie gehe ich da vor.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Bemühungen!
Gruß
Pete


----------



## DrSoong (5. März 2007)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du schon weißt, wie man in VB Excel-Dateien ausliest. Am besten, du schreibst die Daten dann in ein Array.

Hier gibts dann mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder du sortierst das Array, der letzte Wert ist dann der höchste.
Du kannst aber auch das Array Wert für Wert durchgehen. Du vergleichst einfach den aktuellen Wert mit einem Höchstwert. Wenn der Wert höher ist, wird er automatisch der Höchstwert. Am Ende des Arrays hast du dann deinen Höchstwert.

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre, dass du die Werte in eine Listbox schreibst. Bei der Listbox hast du vorher die Sorted-Eigenschaft auf True gestellt. Am Schluß ist das letzte Element der Listbox das mit dem höchsten Wert.


Der Doc!


----------



## pete_redman (6. März 2007)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du schon weißt, wie man in VB Excel-Dateien ausliest. Am besten, du schreibst die Daten dann in ein Array.
> 
> Hier gibts dann mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder du sortierst das Array, der letzte Wert ist dann der höchste.
> Du kannst aber auch das Array Wert für Wert durchgehen. Du vergleichst einfach den aktuellen Wert mit einem Höchstwert. Wenn der Wert höher ist, wird er automatisch der Höchstwert. Am Ende des Arrays hast du dann deinen Höchstwert.
> ...



Danke erst einmal für die Antwort!
Leider weiß ich nicht wie man eine Excel-Datei in VB auslesen kann .In Excel kann ich ja  den Maximalwert der Spalte in einer Zelle mit SUMME=Max($B6:$B11) ausgeben lassen.Diesen Wert möchte ich nun auf der Oberfläche von VB anzeigen lassen(Von mir aus mit Command_Click). Nehmen wir an der Max.-Wert steht in Excel in der Zelle B12, wie würde mein "Code" aussehen um den Wert in VB anzuzeigen?
Gruß und vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## DrSoong (6. März 2007)

Ich hab in meinem ersten Post ja auch einen Link zu einem Beispiel hinterlegt, in dem dir gezeigt wird, wie man in VB Excel-Tabellen ausliest (Link ist gleich in der ersten Zeile). Probier das mal aus, sollte wirklich kein Problem darstellen.


Der Doc!


----------

